# Silver-lining of Irene?



## fish-n-fins (Sep 14, 2010)

My neighbor lost two Oaks from Irene (Carteret County, NC)- resulting in four trunk sections 15"x10'. Anchor Seal was applied after felling 'just-in-case'. If milled into 4/4, is there a calculator to determine BF yield? I have a CSM but would consider having some one come in and mill if the yield makes it cost effective to do so- Thanks


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

BF calculator: http://www.woodweb.com/cgi-bin/calculators/calc.pl?calculator=hardwood_bd_ft


----------



## fish-n-fins (Sep 14, 2010)

Thank you qbilder, any one with a calculator to determine what can be expected from the log? 15" x 10' into 4/4 by....
Fnf


----------



## fish-n-fins (Sep 14, 2010)

fish-n-fins said:


> Thank you qbilder, any one with a calculator to determine what can be expected from the log? 15" x 10' into 4/4 by....
> Fnf


Answered my own question- woodweb has a 'volume' calculator that gives up to 360 bf total (schriber) and 310 (doyle)- best case-


----------

